# Lake Cumberland stripers



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Can anyone give me some info on what kind of bait to use for these fish and some tips on how to fish for them, any info would be appreciated


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Shad is the best bait hands down but it is harder then heck to catch. Shiners work but they are pricey. Some guys use blue gills but I have never tried them. Check out this site for a little more help. The guide who writes it is spot on, really good striper guide. http://www.fishin.com/reports/ky/ky-2/lakecumberland2.htm
You can catch them on artificals, heavy jigs or spoons jigged deep. Large sassy shad type jigs trolled fast or later in the year when they are busting shad on the surface topwaters are great. This time of year live bait on down rods or planer boards is your best bet.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info ,thats what Iam trying to find out how and where to buy or catch bait


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Most guys catch shad in a cast net under a light in the wee hours of the morning, but from what I here the bait is staying deep. There are times when there are runs on shiners at the bait stores around the lake and there are none to be bought. This happend last time I went down and folks were jonesing bad for bait. Most times you can get them but they run about twelve bucks a pound. You can also take some worms or crickets with you and fish for bluegill for bait but I have never used them. Shad are a pain to try and keep alive but are the best bait hands down. Shiners are much hardier and easy to keep alive over a span of several days. What mrina are you putting in at? I may be able to give you a heads up on bait shops.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

was only there once but be prepared for deep water...i think 180' deep in main channel...i'm guessing downriggers are a must this time of year, if i ever go back i will get i guide for the first day so i have an idea of whats going on, good luck its an awesome lake!!


----------



## Ravbuck (Jul 29, 2009)

I Have lurked on this site and have finally decided to join. Cumberland is a great lake. I have been going there on striper fishing trips for over fifteen years. The first twelve with a very good guide trying to soak in all of his good tips. JCR Dust gave you the info on bait. I use shiners that you can buy at many bait stores around the lake. They keep well and can be fished at many depths. They do not work well if used bottom fishing because they just lay on the bottom and do not move. Most stripers will be consentrated between Jamestown and the dam until late fall because of the water temp. Right now most people are fishing with down rods. 3oz weight with 3 ft leader dorpped right off the side of the boat. Any where from 40-60 ft deep. They are on points, flats and heads of creek over the channels. Watch your depth finder and when you mark fish drop the lines. I have had six on at one time when you hit an active school. (There are many different ways to fish fo them but that is how i was taught) In the late fall they start smashing shad at the surface. I have been surrounded by them and the water just boils. You can throw top water lures and the pound them. I also monitor lakecumberland.com and visit their fishing forum. Read through it and you will pick up some great tips. You can also check the guide reports from that site. The Connely Bottom guide is very good and his reports are excellent. He even invites you to call for uptodate fishing info. I spoken with him many times and he is a great guy. Look at his photo gallery. He updates it almost daily. Once you catch a few stripers you will be hooked like I am.


----------

